# Tot lo dia



## olaszinho

Hola a tothom.

Voldria saber si en alguns indrets de Catalunya encara s'empra l'expressió "tot lo dia", amb l'article antic "lo". En una de les meves gramàtiques, la més vella, es diu que es pot fer servir aquest article tot i que, avui dia, no és molt comú.

Gràcies per endavant


----------



## Agró

De l'IEC:*
lo2 *

*[pot revestir la forma l’; pl. los]*


art. [LC] Antigament, i *en el català nord-occidental en registres informals*, forma masculina de l’article definit. Lo pare i los fills.

_Encara es fa servir en certs indrets (Lleida). Això d'"antigament" no qualifica la resta de la frase._


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:

Desconec perquè has limitat la teua demanda només a Catalunya, però puc dir-te que a les comarques centrals del País Valencià, al voltant de la ciutat de València, encara es ben viva l'expressió aquesta; i supose que cap al nord valencià encara s'utilitzarà més, puix les comarques fronterenques entre Catalunya i el País Valencià encara usen l'article_ lo_ amb bastanta freqüència en la parla diària; cap al sud valencià la frase pot sentir-se alguna que altra volta, però ja n'és més infreqüent. Podríem dir que en són ben normal dues frases en la parla dels valencians, encara que alternen amb l'article masculí actual "el": Tot lo dia; Tot lo món (tot el món/tothom).

Ciao!Bona nit!


----------



## Forcat

Si fem referència a Catalunya amb el català central, l'article "lo" no és correcte actualment (i imagino que segons les normes lingüístiques del català, tampoc ho és). Si mal no recordo segons l'època escolar, tot i que es definia l'article com a un article neutre antic, se'ns demanava que el canviéssim per l'article "el" ja que hi ha tendència a catalanitzar frases castellanes enlloc d'agafar les pròpies nostres.
Ara bé, sí et puc dir que en el català parlat, en més d'una ocasió l'utilitzem (molt segurament de forma no correcta). Però només t'ho dic dins la meva pròpia experiència.

Salut!


----------



## Elessar

A més de donar fe dels exemples que aporta *Elxenc*, n’aporte uns quants més des de València:

_Tots los dies_, en plural (la meua iaia, del barri del Cabanyal i que hui tindria 88 anys, ho deia, sense quasi pronunciar el grup «ts» de _tots_). 
_Per lo carrer _(ho he sentit dir a un xic de 30 anys del barri del Cabanyal). 
_Per dalt lo cap _(expressió emfàtica que vol dir «en molta quantitat». Li l’he sentida dir a un home de 92 anys de Massanassa, un poble pròxim a València ciutat). 

Efectivament, per estes contrades, _lo_ com a article determinat (com a neutre és una altra història) s’ha fossilitzat en unes quantes expressions. Sé que la teua pregunta es restringia a Catalunya, però crec que pots trobar interessant la informació.


----------



## olaszinho

Bon dia a tots.
Gràcies pels comentaris. Elxenc, tens raò, volia referir-me no només a Catalunya sinò també al País Valencià, al principat i a les Illes. A més, en la meva pregunta em referia només a l'expressió "tot lo dia" i no pas a l'ús general de l'article antic "lo".


----------



## ACQM

Bé, Forcat, l'article masculí "lo" y l'article neutre "lo" són dues coses diferents. 

En certes zones de Catalunya (Elxenc ja ha parlat del País Valencià) básicament Lleida i les terres de l'Ebre, es fa servir "lo" com a article masculí enlloc d'"el", la majoria de lleidatans que conec barrejen l'ús d'un i altre article de forma més o menys arbitrària: "Lo Pere va tot lo dia amb el seu cotxe nou per lluir-lo". Aquest article es correcte i normatiu.

El que Forcat diu es que, per influència del castellà sovint els parlants de català oriental utilitzen (o utilitzem) un "lo" que copia l'article neutre castellà que en català no existeix i que s'ha de deixar de fer servir. Aquest "lo" es incorrecte en totes les formes del català. Els profesors a escola ens deien aquest "lo" no es català i van aconseguir dues coses poc sensates: una que la gent pensés que els de Lleida parlàven malament i l'altra que la gent deixes de dir "lo principal" i passés a dir "el principal" (que es igual d'incorrecte, en aquest cas, i, a més, no s'entén) en comptes de dir "allò que és principal" o "el fet principal" o altres fórmules catalanes.


----------



## ACQM

Acarir a Olaszinho que en les zones de Catalunya on que l'article "el" es l'únic que fem servir, diem "tot el dia" no pas "tot lo dia", no fem servir mai l'article masculí "lo", com a mínim a les comarques centrals és així.


----------



## germanbz

Afegisc que com han dit els companys per la zona de València era ben viva encara que a causa de l'homogeneització està caiguent en favor de "el". I si era viva fa poc, tan sols hi ha de llegir-se els escrit de finals del segle XIX i principis del XX d'un cabanyaler com "Escalante" per adonar-se que era molt habitual. D'entre eixes expresions que han fossilitzat el "lo" a la ciutat de València encara puc afegir una denominació del València CF entre els vells aficionats: "Lo nostre equip".
I si parlem de altres comarques, no només es ben viu l'article en zones frontereres, ja des de Alcalà de Xivert els seu ús es plenament normal en "tot lo nord" de la provincia.

Per a mi es un d'eixos misteris gramaticals, quan un article viu en moltes comarques, que no ha canviat des de l'edat mitjana, que gosa de gran tradició literària amb una continuitat temportal...de sobte esdevé... "incorrecte".  Doctors té l'esglèsia diuen, però a voltes els seus diagnòstics son dificils d'entendre...


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Afegisc que com han dit els companys per la zona de València era ben viva encara que a causa de l'homogeneització està caiguent en favor de "el". I si era viva fa poc, tan sols hi ha de llegir-se els escrit de finals del segle XIX i principis del XX d'un cabanyaler com "Escalante" per adonar-se que era molt habitual. D'entre eixes expresions que han fossilitzat el "lo" a la ciutat de València encara puc afegir una denominació del València CF entre els vells aficionats: "Lo nostre equip".
> I si parlem de altres comarques, no només es ben viu l'article en zones frontereres, ja des de Alcalà de Xivert els seu ús es plenament normal en "tot lo nord" de la provincia.
> 
> Per a mi es un d'eixos misteris gramaticals, quan un article viu en moltes comarques, que no ha canviat des de l'edat mitjana, que gosa de gran tradició literària amb una continuitat temportal...de sobte esdevé... "incorrecte".  Doctors té l'esglèsia diuen, però a voltes els seus diagnòstics son dificils d'entendre...



¿Qui diu que és incorrecte? Crec que Forcat no va entendre els seus professors i que tu no m'has entès a mi.


----------



## germanbz

Home "*Antigament*, i *en el català nord-occidental* en *registres informals*"_. No es precisament la definició de correcte i normatiu. Primerament, la definició *d'antigament *deixa fora per començar a un fum de comarques en les quals es viu i habitual (en qualsevol registre) a l'actualitat. La restricció al *nord-occidental* no mostra precisament una investigació molt profunda sobre l'extensió de l'ús de "lo" (amb el valor de "el") a l'ample dels territoris de parla catalana. La consideració de registre *informal *es absolutament arbitraria i sense una argumentació que ho recolze, ja que a les comarques on s'utilitza no es fa una diferenciació de el-lo informal-formal. 

Aleshores si ja la pròpia definició del mot en el diccionari del IEC no es precisament exemplar, la consideració que este diccionari li otorgue no considere que haja de ser seguida com un dogma de fe._


----------



## Elxenc

Caldria repassar una miqueta la història de l'evolució de l'article masculí singular i plural i com ha anat substituint-se d'una forma bastant natural i uniforme a tota l'àrea lingüística. El canvi de *LO* per *EL* i el de *LOS* per *ELS* ha estat ben estudiat i és una evolució de la llengua; i com a tota evolució lingüística sempre hi ha zones on els canvis arriben més tard i on hi ha paraules o expressions fossilitzades que a les oïdes dels altres parlants resulta antiu, correcte però antiu o fóra de la norma general. 
A la zona on visc, que és bastant conservadora, s'usen paraules purament medievals (antigues)i no passa res: *Ans* en compte de l'*Abans *normatiu (o dels antes general entre valencians); Més aïna = més bé: conjugacions antiquíssimes *Conextre/Coneitre* per *conèixer*, *naxtre  per nàixer (*no s'hi pronuncia la i avantposada a la ics, com fent quasi tots els valencians (texit, caxa, etc.)i d'altres de la mateixa conjugació que han restat a petites àrees disperses i discontinues . I altra curiositat es que el grup *sc* (mosca) el pronuncien *moxca* (moixca), quasi com fa el italià a *piscina. *Aquesta manera de pronunciar i l'ús de certs mots li dóna un aire d'_*antigor. *_


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola, _*olaszinho*_,
En el regne de Mallorca s'empra moltíssim «Tot lo dia» i no n'hi ha cap d'altre que el sustitueixi. L'article «lo» no l'han deixat mai d'usar a Mallorca i molt especialment a Pollença.
Lo bo, lo dolent, lo blanc, lo negre, lo fluix, lo fort, lo futur, lo passat, lo xic, lo buit, lo ple, lo tard, lo prest.
Un salut.


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Caldria repassar una miqueta la història de l'evolució de l'article masculí singular i plural i com ha anat substituint-se d'una forma bastant natural i uniforme a tota l'àrea lingüística. El canvi de *LO* per *EL* i el de *LOS* per *ELS* ha estat ben estudiat i és una evolució de la llengua; i com a tota evolució lingüística sempre hi ha zones on els canvis arriben més tard..._*. *_



Però son estos els criteris que es llògic que molta gent no comprenga ni compartixca. Explica a algú dels Ports, on "sempre" s'ha utilitzar "lo" tant al 2013 com al 1213. Que deuen escriure "el" perquè dins "d'una evol.lució" natural més tard o més prompte eixe "lo" canviarà en "el" i es per això que ara es "menys correcte", ja que en altres comarques ja s'ha donada dita evol.lució.

I no parlem només de certes fossilitzacions sino de comarques, i no poques" senceres on l'article determinat mascul.lí "lo", es ben viu. A la fí trobe que acabariem en el mateix. Si dita evol.lució només s'haguera donat en certes comarques i hagueren estat altres en les quals s'haguera mantingut, es més que probable que ara s'estigua dient que "el" "es menys recomanable per simil.litud amb el castellà i probable influència".


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Home "*Antigament*, i *en el català nord-occidental* en *registres informals*"_. No es precisament la definició de correcte i normatiu. Primerament, la definició *d'antigament *deixa fora per començar a un fum de comarques en les quals es viu i habitual (en qualsevol registre) a l'actualitat. La restricció al *nord-occidental* no mostra precisament una investigació molt profunda sobre l'extensió de l'ús de "lo" (amb el valor de "el") a l'ample dels territoris de parla catalana. La consideració de registre *informal *es absolutament arbitraria i sense una argumentació que ho recolze, ja que a les comarques on s'utilitza no es fa una diferenciació de el-lo informal-formal.
> 
> Aleshores si ja la pròpia definició del mot en el diccionari del IEC no es precisament exemplar, la consideració que este diccionari li otorgue no considere que haja de ser seguida com un dogma de fe._



Realment és sorprenent que el DIEC no en reculli l'ús en valencià. En lleidetà em consta que s'usa de forma informal i barrejat amb "el" i que s'evita en contextes més formals desde fa molt de temps (vull dir que, això, no és culpa de TV3  ).


----------



## Doraemon-

"LO" és l'article habitual als dialectes del nord del País Valencià i del sud-oest de Catalunya, de Peníscola a Lleida més o menys.
A la resta de territoris catalanoparlants és una forma arcaica (encara s'utilitza però només en expressions aïllades, com 'tot lo dia', o en termes antics, com 'tirant lo blanch' o 'lo rat penat').
És igual de correcte fer servir "el" que "lo" o "es" de manera general. Un es fa servir a Barcelona o València, un altre a Tortosa o Vinarós, i l'altre a Cadaqués o Palma. És com fer servir "vos" o "tú" en castellà: dependrà de si estàs a Espanya o a Buenos Aires que sonarà millor o pitjor, però ambdós son igualment correctes.


----------



## Dymn

Al Camp de Tarragona sí que es fa servir en major o menor grau "_tot lo dia_". Cal pensar que aquí la desaparició de l'article definit "_lo_" és ben recent, a les enquestes dialectals fetes als 60 a la gent gran hi surt, també hi ha uns quants topònims on apareix. I potser encara hi ha gent gran que el fa servir tot i que jo no m'hi he trobat mai.


----------



## Circunflejo

ACQM said:


> Acarir a Olaszinho que en les zones de Catalunya on que l'article "el" es l'únic que fem servir, diem "tot el dia" no pas "tot lo dia", no fem servir mai l'article masculí "lo", com a mínim a les comarques centrals és així.


Doncs al Diari de Sessions del Parlament de Catalunya del 13 de setembre de 2013 podem veure que la diputada barcelonina Hortensia Grau va a fer servir _tot lo dia_.


----------



## Dymn

Curiós treball d'investigació   

Segons sembla ha estudiat a Tarragona i València, ha fet política i viu a Cambrils, s'ha presentat per les llistes de la circumscripció de Tarragona... Li deu venir d'aquí.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> Segons sembla ha estudiat a Tarragona i València, ha fet política i viu a Cambrils, s'ha presentat per les llistes de la circumscripció de Tarragona... Li deu venir d'aquí.


Potser sí. També ha estudiat a Barcelona, però.


----------



## Elxenc

Els més "experts" (filòlegs ?) tenen la darrera paraula paraula, però el canvi de l'article lo-los es produí tant a València com a Barcelona, quasi a l'hora en ambdues ciutat, la qual cosa hui podria ser "estranya" i les seues àries d'influència a voltants de mitjans segle XIX, per açò hem d'anar amb cura i no estendre al temps pretèrit a nosaltres: a la meua zona "sempre" o mai hem usat... Escriptors valencians durant la Renaixença encar escrivien Lo-Los, supose que, com a forma "culta": Los fills de a morta-viva (llibre emblemàtic d'anys anys), Los fills de la morta viva | enciclopèdia.cat. En valencià hi ha dos frases "fixades "Tot lo món" per dir tothom, i "tot lo dia". A les comarques limítrofes del País Valencià i de Catalunya, trobe que el seu ús és més freqüent. Jo encara vaig viure en l'any 1977 a l'Horta de València, l'àvia d'un conegut, que aleshores ells, es clar, devia tenir entre 60 o 70 anys, demanar a son nét: quin dia muntes en lo "barco"? Fora d'açò únic ús que conec al meu voltant/a la meua redor n'és "el". Guaiteu que mos diu L'Optimot:                                    L'article definit masculí 'lo': 'lo pare' / Apostrofació i contracció de l'article masculí 'lo' / Nova gramàtic Font; Fitxes de l'Optimot : també es manté en la llengua general en certs contextos fossilitzats (tot lo món, tot lo dia, per lo senyal) i en diversos topònims (lo Codony, lo Migjorn, los Seixos). Finalment, cal no confondre aquest l'article masculí lo amb l'article neutre lo, no admès en els registres formals [...] i jo afegiria que pel migjorn valencià i fins i tot per la costa de Múrcia i Almeria s'us l'article Lo-Los per a designar llocs, alqueries o masies. El parc de lo Morant en Alacant-ciutat. I si seguiu per les carreteres cap al sud, cap a zones de Múrcia i Almeria, estan plenes de cartells indicadors: Lo .... Los...


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> I si seguiu per les carreteres cap al sud, cap a zones de Múrcia i Almeria, estan plenes de cartells indicadors: Lo ....


A Múrcia hi ha Lo Pagán, però a Almeria no me'n recordo de cap amb Lo ... (amb Los es una altra cosa) i, per tant, exemples sont benvinguts.


----------

